# Post your current clipboard here!



## The Teej (May 5, 2008)

This is a thread where you post whatever is on your clipboard! Rules still apply, so don't press that enter button if it's against the rules! I'll start:

//////////////////////////////
//void
//CLevel::CloneLevelEnvironmentPointer2(int iArrayPos_, CObject ** pPassedEnvPointer_)
//{
//	CObject * pTempEnvPointer;
//	this->AssignLevelPointers(m_iCurrentLevel);
//	m_pCurrentLevel->CloneLevelEnvironmentPointer(iArrayPos_, &pTempEnvPointer);
//	*pPassedEnvPointer_ = pTempEnvPointer;
//	m_pTerrain2 = m_pCurrentLevel->GetTerrainPointer();
//}
///////////////////////////////
//void
//CLevel::CloneLevelEnemyPointer2(int iArrayPos_, CObject ** pPassedEnemyPointer_)
//{
//	CObject * pTempEnemyPointer;
//	this->AssignLevelPointers(m_iCurrentLevel);
//	m_pCurrentLevel->CloneLevelEnemyPointer(iArrayPos_, &pTempEnemyPointer);
//	*pPassedEnemyPointer_ = pTempEnemyPointer;
//}
///////////////////////////////

(I wasn't expecting that to be there...)


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 5, 2008)

http://www.google.ca/


----------



## noONE (May 5, 2008)

This is what i had.. http://www.hitta.se/ViewDetailsPink.aspx?v...berResult=False

hmm, was looking up where i had to go tomorrow morning for school.. some cinema viewing there..


----------



## Salamantis (May 5, 2008)

There already has been a topic like this, too lazy to find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (btw that is not copy pasta)


----------



## The Teej (May 5, 2008)

THAT THREAD IS CHINA TOWN NOW

This thread is full of win and Almond Eggs.


----------



## Jackreyes (May 5, 2008)

http://rope.icgo.fimc.net/staticweb/onair_...amp;quality=low


----------



## Sekkyumu (May 5, 2008)

http://www.nin.com/


----------



## Narin (May 5, 2008)

Clipboard:


------
I had nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suck


----------



## fischju (May 5, 2008)

http://www.zazzle.com/draven_black


----------



## Sinkhead (May 5, 2008)

-----------------------------------


----------



## Bob Evil (May 5, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=852...p;#entry1128187


----------



## Jax (May 5, 2008)

http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs30/f/2008/091...tigermon666.gif


----------



## woland84 (May 5, 2008)

// Create and subscribe to a laser device.   
laser = playerc_laser_create(client, 0);   
if (playerc_laser_subscribe(laser, PLAYER_OPEN_MODE))
return -1; 

Forgot about this


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 5, 2008)

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/geeksquad-best...,news-1242.html


----------



## Whizz (May 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op1V5eWpTQQ


----------



## science (May 5, 2008)

http://www.crystalcastles.cc/


----------



## matriculated (May 5, 2008)

48421


----------



## Orc (May 5, 2008)

edit: not work safe shit


----------



## superrob (May 5, 2008)

Left to earn profit: 3,84$


----------



## Linkiboy (May 5, 2008)

Kings of Power 4 Billion %


----------



## ozzyzak (May 5, 2008)

240358


----------



## phoood (May 5, 2008)

http://epguides.com/Scrubs/


----------



## Sephi (May 5, 2008)

desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu 

(serious paste is serious, forgot I had that)


----------



## zoharmodifier (May 5, 2008)

http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/gentopic.php?board=914622


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

why don't you post all your questions in one single post tongue.gif


----------



## science (May 5, 2008)

7 Chars:
10 ANOTHER

6 Chars:
9 ANTHER
6 ATONER
9 HORNET
9 NOTHER
6 ORNATE
9 THENAR
9 THRONE

5 Chars:
5 ANTRE
5 ATONE
8 EARTH
8 HATER
8 HEART
8 HERON
8 HONER
8 NEATH
8 NORTH
5 NOTER
5 OATEN
5 OATER
5 ORATE
8 OTHER
8 RATHE
5 TENOR
8 THANE
8 THORN
8 THROE
5 TONER
8 TORAH
5 TRONA
5 TRONE

4 Chars:
4 AEON
4 AERO
4 ANTE
4 EARN
7 EATH
4 ETNA
7 HAEN
7 HAET
7 HANT
7 HARE
7 HART
7 HATE
7 HEAR
7 HEAT
7 HENT
7 HERN
7 HERO
7 HOAR
7 HOER
7 HONE
7 HORA
7 HORN
4 NEAR
4 NEAT
4 NOTA
4 NOTE
7 OATH
4 RANT
4 RATE
7 RATH
4 RATO
4 RENT
7 RHEA
4 ROAN
4 ROTA
4 ROTE
7 TAHR
4 TARE
4 TARN
4 TARO
4 TEAR
4 TERN
7 THAE
7 THAN
7 THEN
7 THRO
4 TOEA
4 TONE
4 TORA
4 TORE
4 TORN

3 Chars:
3 ANE
3 ANT
3 ARE
3 ART
3 ATE
3 EAR
3 EAT
3 EON
3 ERA
3 ERN
3 ETA
6 ETH
6 HAE
6 HAO
6 HAT
6 HEN
6 HER
6 HET
6 HOE
6 HON
6 HOT
3 NAE
6 NAH
3 NET
6 NOH
3 NOR
3 NOT
6 NTH
3 OAR
3 OAT
3 ONE
3 ORA
3 ORE
3 ORT
6 RAH
3 RAN
3 RAT
3 RET
6 RHO
3 ROE
3 ROT
3 TAE
3 TAN
3 TAO
3 TAR
3 TEA
3 TEN
6 THE
6 THO
3 TOE
3 TON
3 TOR

2 Chars:
2 AE
5 AH
2 AN
2 AR
2 AT
5 EH
2 EN
2 ER
2 ET
5 HA
5 HE
5 HO
2 NA
2 NE
2 NO
2 OE
5 OH
2 ON
2 OR
2 RE
2 TA
2 TO


----------



## fischju (May 5, 2008)

Are you cheating at Chicktionary?


----------



## squirt1000 (May 5, 2008)

http://www.weskipatrol.com/

lol!


----------



## SchuchWun (May 5, 2008)

http://www.gamespot.com/psp/action/metalsl...logy/index.html


----------



## Little (May 5, 2008)

awh you cant make a blank post


----------



## Jax (May 5, 2008)

Ryan O'Reily


----------



## Heran Bago (May 5, 2008)

E-  Elbereth


----------



## Sephi (May 5, 2008)

http://www.zoitz.com/comics/analogies.png


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 5, 2008)

Stacy - Part 1


----------



## Little (May 5, 2008)

To:   	[email protected]


----------



## noisound (May 6, 2008)

forceware v. 84.69, A01


----------



## PBC (May 6, 2008)

http://www.lobstergame.com/images/lobster%...ch%20sm%206.jpg

Ps.  Claw vending machine...for catching live lobsters...in Maine where I used to live.


----------



## Mican (May 6, 2008)

```
5021238 A-link PCMCIA sí?ová karta 10/ 100. PC100R-N skladem 24 m?s.ÂÂ 381,00 0,00 453,40
```

(PCMCIA network card, available for pickup, 24 months warranty, 453 CZK inc. VAT (=$28)) No big deal, anyway...


----------



## science (May 6, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Are you cheating at Chicktionary?



yes lol


----------



## Awdofgum (May 6, 2008)

Edit: nevermind this might be offensive


----------



## ackers (May 6, 2008)

http://www.jackthompsonisanoob.com/


----------



## tjas (May 6, 2008)

www.whattheydonotwantyoutoknow.com


----------



## Twiffles (May 6, 2008)

http://www.scientology-kills.org/


----------



## Jax (May 6, 2008)

00010110010001010001010
01101110100100100011
00100110100110010
100010100101010
0011101001010
10010000101
01101001


----------



## moozxy (May 6, 2008)

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/05_0...AFP_468x417.jpg


----------



## arctic_flame (May 7, 2008)

Random Integer Generator

Here are your random numbers:

27699	44311	63423	1192	22562
49782	42778	62102	27536	15020
63669	39813	14356	48550	35673
25580	12936	13689	65534	7751
19944	45349	52082	44743	17621
53635	62182	27062	54809	31139
9358	22424	61716	14073	47383
32488	36290	44607	32437	20484
1581	30339	60955	47874	6881
18001	48890	56626	30615	13913
2339	36863	4243	32045	6013
37911	63668	50141	6205	57086
11031	38624	57774	50547	29308
61608	63589	36558	55117	22290
63031	7694	48903	16175	38223
18056	46193	29623	35149	13929
50348	34047	3035	9027	56541
26608	17056	9962	41863	14668
44173	62667	11200	28590	48009
13316	21318	26210	30448	56454
31825	37468	37473	37008	38864
16077	52786	50311	45251	32480
12309	11474	34410	32124	35578
32538	32450	21979	4902	13651
26237	9402	36126	18479	60852
62350	57309	53743	16946	19534
25138	38969	24867	46050	45138
38888	2878	49211	63590	12416
32963	51929	9653	11800	4493
33330	28343	41042	17235	35202
44709	30074	63879	39975	54377
61429	64809	38724	59095	31415
6909	36955	56404	17203	64892
54083	55603	25118	4101	62545
12532	38391	56088	64412	5971
14424	27334	64195	40233	21874
29801	55987	58522	15291	63921
37955	34503	13019	45406	18654
64475	44451	5440	24410	22369
24758	32370	7	22913	8351
22067	51909	62325	14628	61289
57714	11036	9844	48585	5223
20850	30665	47553	63206	15764
14899	24943	12053	32136	39327
55333	49071	35498	51933	28135
52192	13040	50690	32085	14792
26681	26566	29698	21917	53361
39740	40412	20216	4495	16546
5211	31709	28136	34402	51273
9330	30928	30615	59376	4179
38439	53979	18197	6403	50715
46184	47755	5918	53374	46797
12272	23141	60501	38560	30422
49781	63152	31571	813	32467
17679	22038	6938	15377	45293
34763	43293	38770	13569	36569
1704	54452	40362	32198	13314
1255	29528	12406	16139	34570
15792	3783	23075	56601	47836
40280	31680	42027	7604	44878
37012	54092	37999	1368	52000
33292	30714	4353	29421	18012
641	8527	18988	7611	58571
4378	49262	49655	21223	53843
51900	37239	24830	41933	39457
55587	32689	8977	58430	9305
62985	11420	15534	50216	28786
47525	31963	28225	22126	49539
41265	32661	8238	11908	40776
24132	4589	25463	21677	45928
10308	3416	10449	24958	42199
63369	10277	40167	20146	49747
57444	13134	26667	61299	10307
42303	7694	57760	59156	42268
21328	24649	52585	55965	26736
63764	6186	45232	49387	61532
52491	39858	14396	60595	7881
44329	49918	62493	50336	28215
39558	9255	54844	37715	48268
10888	15096	63004	56096	2284
1405	38149	52757	1660	39243
40026	23763	13838	64930	38425
18571	5201	47827	43085	37057
11943	11211	55661	63655	49867
26117	8032	24914	6727	51043
52607	16968	23675	4551	39865
55361	4355	494	47880	29068
64955	61707	35114	13546	14528
52963	11012	2741	39875	22844
25609	26282	12331	64685	58160
34629	17097	7867	5017	53120
41592	56137	50038	25294	37760
45853	14685	33179	56362	36358
3929	16185	23166	65071	32213
22977	16545	47390	2501	26893
24963	30392	50933	45646	63595
57595	4091	65284	49739	3002
19837	12857	11362	26601	37316
34864	20613	40682	20815	53980
20753	54470	33752	57529	34503
21971	30551	52382	24153	39674
12160	44562	5896	51352	22653
30684	21587	12842	39598	58223
43006	56504	19756	60254	4090
46936	31656	26863	25427	9802
51762	63795	17598	34892	39271
38999	57701	17072	31799	26044
28161	16428	51064	3273	52924
42356	24865	7490	34035	63812
15122	46585	24186	40611	52280
44206	62587	47688	22810	38251
36530	34623	22867	1937	11858
40981	8573	48573	13252	56023
57055	43166	56428	15142	47445
31405	30153	52719	15328	5927
29683	18877	36766	29314	25839
26445	53058	51019	3494	51181
50887	32789	25444	27797	25429
20416	11678	49728	13737	1425
19351	36773	40591	26564	53727
56613	65414	32501	56149	61785
20272	33738	28320	21351	49977
11594	22569	45546	33276	16389
22676	64180	57385	49877	9747
25370	20684	51981	47841	36219
32906	55172	63841	34600	61104
10020	49851	2165	36664	32895
14403	52977	53698	16324	38700
63187	54536	22283	63372	41277
15233	14961	57019	63826	7832
35817	54615	36371	12813	26095
51751	6441	58142	59874	22129
40679	18562	57659	41664	50054
54081	51342	48375	3095	43587
10403	37302	7906	21520	17180
61381	44135	21805	62296	52306
27426	2134	21462	62352	29457
44205	14269	5871	51734	49847
40036	48747	33463	6531	29538
37850	42557	62704	60206	37766
60099	17959	9544	19613	52294
38030	21935	46105	53811	19332
31420	27599	64126	14823	36877
33201	33452	43670	17694	49501
61224	19078	15447	13828	47527
16966	64331	48132	30516	42341
51486	8008	45592	49779	34394
23299	53393	555	28891	16341
49041	5883	41971	35027	18882
41531	20010	32759	40919	9072
27593	34383	25902	12275	40332
2093	40825	39569	24158	48461
17922	1401	51713	31749	50017
41265	20268	49919	23820	16208
45988	17688	43617	48108	58505
62712	62051	36655	64681	19626
30252	60943	60912	32978	13320
54589	37110	24556	31379	52165
22576	18974	27826	12880	55380
54037	54935	26617	36774	27125
38529	50881	26666	51432	51102
13083	55363	25271	38517	38685
16931	36947	7766	52373	57034
11296	46461	27679	50810	58800
45626	64323	6859	53617	55876
13253	39691	17702	54263	42816
9566	12967	32246	44904	3599
41535	49593	45052	4622	24632
53226	51219	38320	59099	41340
59422	44851	26314	42111	17018
56902	755	46220	50155	32134
35393	13603	6550	64937	32237
32991	13390	64130	52963	4681
37780	48058	43091	42771	22561
42111	63907	10565	34773	41472
36997	33558	42755	10590	56480
23893	22958	34879	33798	33946
28055	32074	43958	12371	60381
52191	20305	45091	25872	1280
17354	9596	51823	26080	4435
33012	30615	61959	1770	34137
9484	20597	9638	44230	13358
3222	31346	24157	41001	56874
13251	24408	13976	39922	59956
31756	46583	52008	53408	1827
51092	31459	29691	35349	16049
27595	21215	65161	58215	48
14908	44436	34692	38938	57451
10471	25227	7114	2803	11649
49364	51354	43119	59904	54071
33336	10135	21897	35069	34905
19826	29429	30299	4754	25375
64440	47542	56016	38314	7725
12989	8217	8117	39985	28423
35108	11152	16602	9806	42075
27195	31233	45847	27065	7592
19524	22265	37046	59699	57529
47580	27426	2697	41229	37704
3780	43252	7272	59872	43537
20594	61267	18163	4010	59941
45067	57186	28913	42482	37741
44431	55013	24476	52073	20418
1170	9241	59415	19806	58881
46571	51226	55079	10851	41180
9896	51736	28769	32326	54177
10609	31966	15810	7123	11085
17734	36426	60972	55760	19253
44939	43882	9581	62089	26647
25007	20619	62254	10689	25494
13169	11103	44523	56281	50267
24542	8918	58992	52816	36667
24350	22912	38687	9095	38398
41372	307	35244	25587	32564
8690	63127	45375	56033	45110
7435	58217	41387	34970	38310
41871	16103	58684	53889	32177
23747	35239	12518	57587	21813
18500	5373	35937	30101	43572
17141	26264	35882	51493	19991
24991	16427	36823	20849	58921
5374	18606	14088	29614	2024
38086	58135	14716	62440	12819
46644	9345	23242	63717	13068
27911	59906	37285	6883	27064
7248	45136	18358	63373	27580
47448	34479	58993	2916	47736
32505	17180	55776	45778	50677
16693	30537	42163	25057	26277
49026	17901	34527	16835	1802
19265	22521	26030	17858	38373
8035	30656	48879	16208	43574
42775	42198	54362	1617	61767
63851	50251	50915	41758	45727
28418	64940	21206	31472	25862
36298	32016	4306	8725	7371
48465	38089	934	7674	43271
9462	17765	9211	44308	24720


----------



## King Zargo (May 7, 2008)

Asian girls trading bodily fluids.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 7, 2008)




----------



## coolbho3000 (May 7, 2008)

Biofoam


----------



## TheWingless (May 7, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/


----------



## Masta_mind257 (May 8, 2008)

www.argosmastercard.com (.co.uk)

^^ it was my mum and she even got the address wrong


----------



## superrob (May 8, 2008)

Orthos


----------



## KDH (May 8, 2008)

echo "Files should be the same type. continue_reninue anyway? [y/N/s]"
ures=n
read ures
case $ures in
y) continue_ren=y;;
Y) continue_ren=y;;
yes) continue_ren=y;;
YES) continue_ren=y;;
Yes) continue_ren=y;;
n) continue_ren=n;;
N) continue_ren=n;;
no) continue_ren=n;;
NO) continue_ren=n;;
No) continue_ren=n;;
s) continue_ren=s;;
S) continue_ren=s;;
skip) continue_ren=s;;
SKIP) continue_ren=s;;
Skip) continue_ren-s;;
*) continue_ren=n;;
esac

(Heh, a Portion of my filename transfer script, before I rewrote it without the redundancy.)


----------



## BakuFunn (May 8, 2008)

JVC GZ-HD5


heh, my bro was looking for a review on the camcorder.
He like just got one a month ago, lol


----------



## Dingler (May 8, 2008)

ce Climbers Glitch.


----------



## amptor (May 8, 2008)

.----.        
_ .'__     `.      
.--(#)(##)---/#\     
.' @             /###\    
:         ,      #####    
`-..__.-' _.-\###/    
`;_:    `"'     
.'"""""`.         
/,         ,\        
//             \\       
`-._______.-'       
___`. | .'___       
(______|______)    -Snoopy


edit - weird, looks fine in edit mode.


----------



## fischju (May 8, 2008)

CODE





			
				amptor said:
			
		

> .----.
> _ .'__     `.
> .--(#)(##)---/#\
> .' @             /###\
> ...


http://www.zazzle.com/draven_black/product...540446705480020


----------



## Jax (May 8, 2008)

http://www.petitiononline.com/RRH53888/


----------



## Raganook (May 8, 2008)

563730

Im not even sure what that is oO


----------



## whatdafudge (Jun 21, 2010)

SUVA1D

i was curious...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2010)

There's a newer thread for this, so it wasn't necessary to bump this one.

http://gbatemp.net/t199029-ctrl-v


----------



## BlackDave (Jun 21, 2010)

tijntje_7


don't ask why


----------



## Gore (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.techwarelabs.com/reviews/audio/...mages/front.JPG


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.yugiohcardmaker.net/


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Business technology services, computer networks, consultation, design, implementation, management, and business support


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wiggle stereoscopy


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2010)

http://forumuk.samsungmobile.com/PostsList...ThreadID=175516


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 22, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> http://www.yugiohcardmaker.net/


I know why this is here -.-

my clipboard is blank lol, completely empty i dunno why, I'm sorry I fail at life


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 22, 2010)

http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=6765


----------



## YayMii (Jun 23, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t236577-new-system-menu-update-4-3


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 23, 2010)

94000130 fcff0000
62111880 00000000
b2111880 00000000
d5000000 00000384
c0000000 00000017
d7000000 00000d16
dc000000 00000002
d2000000 00000000
94000130 fcff0000
62111880 00000000
b2111880 00000000
d5000000 00000001
c0000000 0000000f
d7000000 00000d14
d4000000 00000001
dc000000 00000002
d2000000 00000000
94000130 fcff0000
62111880 00000000
b2111880 00000000
d5000000 000001ec
c0000000 00000007
d7000000 00000d54
d4000000 00000001
dc000000 00000002
d2000000 00000000


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

http://tabernar.com/wp-content/The_Comfy_Chair.jpg


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 23, 2010)

135,251,162,116,271.17


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 23, 2010)

my ratio on demonoid is 135,251,162,116,271.17

:/ Not mine.


----------



## prowler (Jun 23, 2010)

http://bit.ly/c6qKSf


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 23, 2010)

Windows PowerShell 2.0 and WinRM 2.0 for Windows Vista (KB968930)

Download size: 32.4 MB

You may need to restart your computer for this update to take effect.

Update type: Optional

The Windows Management Framework Core package includes Windows PowerShell 2.0 and Windows Remote Management (WinRM) 2.0.  For more information on the Windows Management Framework, see http://support.microsoft.com/kb/968929.

More information: 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=165613

Help and Support: 
http://support.microsoft.com


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2010)

* snip

I blame xcdfy.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 23, 2010)

http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/308/highu.png


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3vOPw6m2Hg


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 23, 2010)

RT @SMARTCares In celeb of having 10k followers, we'll raffle 1 HTC Magic, 1 Nokia N97, 3 SMARTBro. Follow @SMARTCares & RT this to join!


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 23, 2010)

Little said:
			
		

> awh you cant make a blank post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On my clipboard:


----------



## prowler (Jun 23, 2010)

You just replied to people from '08


----------



## The Pi (Jun 23, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t232281-supercard-dstwo-review


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 23, 2010)

It's not also about having small Memory Sticks.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 23, 2010)

All the persecutions which we have yet received have served only to purify the hearts of the people of God and exalt their faith. He knows what is best for us. We are in his hands, and he will give us no more than we can bear.

-----
From a book I'm reading


----------



## Damian666 (Jun 23, 2010)

Or TxtOption = "." 

not much though xD

Damian


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo5-TStp2K8


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=256176


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 23, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=236...p;#entry2935150


----------



## prowler (Jun 24, 2010)

This video or group may contain content that is inappropriate for some users, as flagged by YouTube's user community.

Sorry, you must be 18 or over to view this video or group.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 24, 2010)

http://bit.ly/96JTVI


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quantum Eraser


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 24, 2010)

http://www.marca.com/deporte/futbol/mundia...io-english.html

__________

^^ YEAH FIFA CALENDAR!


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jul 22, 2018)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


>


That bump though


----------



## Navonod (Jul 22, 2018)

drenal said:


> That bump though


Oh hey look! It's you.


----------



## drenal (Jul 22, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Oh hey look! It's you.


Yes, it's me


----------



## Navonod (Jul 22, 2018)

drenal said:


> Yes, it's me


Ye the furry in the picture.


----------



## drenal (Jul 22, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Ye the furry in the picture.


Oh.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 22, 2018)

Ah yes, the original Ctrl + V game. Now why was this brought up from 2010?


----------



## drenal (Jul 22, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> Ah yes, the original Ctrl + V game. Now why was this brought up from 2010?


Why not?


----------



## Chary (Jul 22, 2018)

It exists in a more relevant form stickied. Don't necro.


----------

